#ubuntu-uos-convergence 2016-06-28
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/convergence/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/28/%23ubuntu-uos-convergence.html
<lamda21_> Hello all
